# Is my mare going to be foaling soon?



## Blaze-Jadey (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new here and i was wondering if i could get some opinions on how close my mare is to foaling?! she is 338 days today, and when i checked her to see if there was any milk it's the honey colored stuff. This is her and i's first foal! Thanks!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 19, 2013)

excellent progression photos on crayonbox miniatures website "signs of foaling" best wishes. You will love her photos. take care


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

What a pretty girl!!!

Come join our "Nutty Nursery" and start a thread for her! http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showforum=6

We'd love to watch and help you pass the time while you wait! Lots of babies joining us there -- 2 or 3 within the last 24 or so hours, and you'll be in great company!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

She looks very close to me



please come on over the the foaling page, we would love to have you.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

She's a pretty girl, and I think I'm going to be seeing SPOTS here!!!

She looks like she has a little time -- baby not quite in position, but her hooha is puffy and looks like it's elongating just perfectly!

Can't wait to see more pictures of her! Looking good!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome! What is this little maidens name? She is so cute! What color is Dad? Looking forward to seeing your new little one! This is a wonderful place that will be very helpful being that this is yours and her first time! It was very helpful for me!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery, so glad you have joined us here.

What a pretty little mare, and yes she looks as though she is fairly close to foaling, I think that I would be keeping regular checks on her throughout the night from now on. Do you have her stalled overnight or at least contained in a small area where you can watch over her without having to run round her pasture looking for her?

Would love to have more details about her - how long you have had her, her age, size etc and details of the Daddy too. Oh and dont forget names - hers and yours!

Have a read through the pinned topic at the top of the page about what you need in your foaling kit - its very helpful.

Keep the pictures coming - we all love pictures! And please ask any questions, however silly they may seem to you - we are happy to answer and just want to help get this little baby safely on the ground for you and her.


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the nutty nursery, as the girls have said she is lovely! and looks to be pretty close to foaling, maybe a few more weeks for her, but as she is a maiden she needs to have an eye on her as much as possible as they can be sneaky these ltitle maidens...


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

How is she doing? We haven't heard form you in a long time


----------



##  (May 14, 2013)

I'm hoping you've been enjoying a new baby, it's been so long since we've heard, that I hope you'll give us an update.


----------

